# Sleep tight, Scrumpy Jack



## Kimmikins

I can't believe I'm having to write this, it feels like the ground has fallen away from me and I don't know how I'm ever going to be ok.

Scrumpy Jack fell asleep for the last time this morning. He hadn't wanted his morning dental stick, his breakfast or my mum's leftover milk from her cereal, but this wasn't unusual as he had mornings where he took time to "warm up" into the day. He wandered over to his bed in the lounge and fell asleep, and when mum went to check on him a little bit later he had passed away.

As was his way, I believe he did it on his own terms and at his choosing. He didn't suffer, and he was at home where he had lived his entire life and been loved more than I can ever put into words. But I wasn't ready for it. I keep typing things in the present tense and having to go back and change it. He was my everything, and now he's gone.


----------



## O2.0

Oh no Kimmikins! I'm so very sorry 

Try to take comfort in the peaceful way he passed, he was so loved.... I'm so sorry.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Sorry beyond words !
But what a perfect, peaceful way to go, in his own bed with his family nearby going about their lives. He knew how loved and cherished he was, I feel pretty choked myself typing this.
Love and hugs, RIP lovely boy.


----------



## Matrod

Oh no, not scrumpy Jack  I'm so so sorry @Kimmikins. I know I'm not alone in saying I feel like I got to 'know' your gorgeous boy over the years & I know how deeply you loved him.

Sleep easy Scrumpy xxxx


----------



## Magyarmum

Bless him! RIP little man


----------



## ForestWomble

I saw the thread title and just thought 'Oh no' my heart sank 

I am so very sorry to hear this. It will take time but try to take comfort in the fact that he passed peacefully in his bed.

Rest In Peace handsome.


----------



## Boxerluver30

I'm so sorry. My childhood boxer passed in the same way. RIP Scrumpy Jack x


----------



## Aahlly

I’m so sorry for your loss  What a wonderful little character he was. I know that it’s hard but please try and take comfort in what a peaceful passing he had. When I was nursing we would call this a “good death”—he just slipped away in his home, surrounded by love. I hope you have plenty of support around you at this difficult time.


----------



## Lurcherlad

So sorry to hear this - what a shock for you 

From his point of view though, what a way to go and I’m sure you’ll take comfort from that, in time.

In the home he knew with the people he loved.

Run free dear Scrumpy Jack!


----------



## Kimmikins

Thanks everyone. Everything hurts right now, but I’m hoping we gave him the best life. 
I’d wanted to draw up a bucket list for him, but you know what? Out for a sniff, lots of cuddles and a sunny day was probably the best bucket list he’d have asked for. He’d have probably wanted more snacks!

I’m just so grateful that my OH was there to do the last rites bit of it. Him asleep on his bed is an image that’s not going to leave me for a while but at least I didn’t have to do anything besides sit next to him on the way to the vets and stroke him.


----------



## Tillystar

I'm so sorry to be reading this, I can't even see for tears so can't imagine how your feeling right now.
Thinking of you all xx


----------



## Guest

Oh gosh I’m so sorry. Please take care of yourself. RIP beautiful boy.


----------



## lullabydream

I am as shocked as everybody else reading this.

I am so sorry @Kimmikins for your loss. It was clear from your posts how special he was to you and your family, rightly so with such a cracking character and beautiful face to match

Run free Scrumpy Jack


----------



## Teddy-dog

Oh I’m so so sorry to read this. 

R.I.P Scrumpy Jack x


----------



## Sacrechat

I’m so sorry for your loss. RIP Scrumpy Jack.


----------



## Kimmikins

He chose me when he was 4 weeks old, the chubby second born with a tooth starting to poke through. He fell asleep on my chest and we knew we were his. He came home when he was 2 months old, and learnt sit that very day. He’d unlearn it and relearn it as he grew up. 

I spent those first few months having to plan my bath time around his naps, because if I left him downstairs he’d break his heart. I taught him the basics, and I worked on him being left alone and not my little shadow puppy. If he was naughty I’d scoop him up with my right hand and have my index and middle fingers on his chest, and this seemed to calm him. It was a measure of how much he’d grown when I couldn’t do that anymore, and even the last time I saw him it involved me scooping him up and carrying him unceremoniously home!

The boy loved mud, filth and fox poop. More than me, because when we tried the “hide from him when he’s offlead because he’ll come and find you” it ended up with us hiding behind a hill and him taking the opportunity to roll in stinky river mud. Recall was never in his vocabulary, but he did learn my “scary mummy” voice and would wait where he was until I caught up with him....and then roll onto his back.

Everyone was his friend. Whether they wanted to be or not. And his second favourite place after home was the vets; I’ve never known a dog pull INTO the consult room or throw a strop when it wasn’t his turn. He threw ear infections if he hadn’t seen his vet buddies in a while, I’m sure.

He was my best friend, my confidante and giver of the best snuggles you could ever want. When I lived at home, bedtimes consisted of him on my bed, on his back with his head tucked under my chin while I rubbed his belly until he fell asleep. At which point he’d snore. Until the very end he was always ecstatic to see me, and he made any day brighter when I got to visit him.

Everything reminds me of him, and everything makes me cry. I know that he crossed the Rainbow Bridge in the best way I could ever hope for, but I’d give anything for one last cuddle.


----------



## lullabydream

Hugs to you @Kimmikins

Take care of yourself, and let Fidget and Sara and OH wipe away your tears, and give you comfort
xxxx


----------



## Wild With Roxi

Rest easy


----------



## Kimmikins

Thanks everyone. Fidget has been the one that has come to me when I’ve cried, and he stayed with me last night. This morning he helped me to open my birthday presents, and shred the wrapping paper so it was easier to recycle. Sara has been dispensing the cuddles and coming with us to my mum’s so she has something to give fusses to. She was looking for Scrumpy yesterday, which was quite sad to watch, and she wouldn’t walk on any of “his” rugs that he used to lay on.


----------



## Dogloverlou

So sorry  R.I.P Scrumpy Jack old fella x


----------



## Kimmikins

Thanks @Dogloverlou. Today I received a delivery of 3 red rose bushes from my friends; red was "his" colour and it means I can think of him when I'm gardening.


----------



## 3dogs2cats

Kimmikins said:


> Thanks @Dogloverlou. Today I received a delivery of 3 red rose bushes from my friends; red was "his" colour and it means I can think of him when I'm gardening.


Ah that is really lovely! Perhaps you could plant a red rose in his memory, or maybe given his name a little apple tree?


----------



## lymorelynn

I'm so sorry for your loss  RIP little man x


----------



## Calvine

Oh, how heart-breaking. It's the best way for them to go, but such a shock for the owner. So sorry. XX


----------



## Dogloverlou

Kimmikins said:


> Thanks @Dogloverlou. Today I received a delivery of 3 red rose bushes from my friends; red was "his" colour and it means I can think of him when I'm gardening.


We planted two remembrance rose bushes in memory of our lovely cats. It's a wonderful idea.


----------



## Kimmikins

Dogloverlou said:


> We planted two remembrance rose bushes in memory of our lovely cats. It's a wonderful idea.


I've got a bush, a climber and a rambler, all red. I'm going to have to redesign my garden to find them all homes, but I was planning on doing that at some point anyway. Might have the climber up the side of the house and the rambler over the gate.

I feel so sad for my mum, because I've had things like this and she hasn't yet  So I've ordered her two roses, one will be delivered tomorrow and is called Little White Pet, and one will be delivered in November and is called Red Coat. He always wore a tartan coat in winter


----------



## Matrod

Kimmikins said:


> I've got a bush, a climber and a rambler, all red. I'm going to have to redesign my garden to find them all homes, but I was planning on doing that at some point anyway. Might have the climber up the side of the house and the rambler over the gate.
> 
> I feel so sad for my mum, because I've had things like this and she hasn't yet  So I've ordered her two roses, one will be delivered tomorrow and is called Little White Pet, and one will be delivered in November and is called Red Coat. He always wore a tartan coat in winter
> View attachment 370537


That's such a lovely idea with the roses & I'm sure your mum will love the roses your getting her too.

Thinking of you all xx


----------



## kimthecat

Ive only just seen this. Im so very sorry . Sleep well , Scrumpy jack.


----------



## Kimmikins

kimthecat said:


> Ive only just seen this. Im so very sorry . Sleep well , Scrumpy jack.


Thank you x

Today I started packing away his things for my mum. Part of me didn't want her to have the constant reminders that he wasn't there, but part of me felt like I was packing him away. I didn't want any of his things washed because they still smell like him.

I've also had 4 of my favourite photos printed for us. I have had one in my kitchen since I moved into my house 6 years ago and she's always loved it, so I figured she'd like some up in her house.

Today a little package arrived for me from the Westie company. It's a leather key ring and when I opened the packaging and saw the red tartan box it brought tears to my eyes. Had to take to FB though to find out who's sent it! Turns out it's from my friend in Australia


----------



## MilleD

@Kimmikins so sorry about your loss. It will be difficult when you start moving anything that relates to him, so not surprising at all.

The keyring is lovely. xx


----------



## Biscuit123

I'm so sorry, losing an animal hurts terribly. But your pup had the most wonderful life and was a happy boy. Here's a quote I found recently about loss that I found extremely true, after I lost my dog a month ago.

_Don't cry because it's gone, smile because it happened-Dr Seuss_


----------



## kimthecat

That is a lovely key ring.
I have photos around of my bridge babies and have kept their collars .


----------



## Kimmikins

MilleD said:


> @Kimmikins so sorry about your loss. It will be difficult when you start moving anything that relates to him, so not surprising at all.
> 
> The keyring is lovely. xx


It was a lovely little surprise. 
I just don't want it to feel like we're forgetting him or clearing him out of the house 



Biscuit123 said:


> I'm so sorry, losing an animal hurts terribly. But your pup had the most wonderful life and was a happy boy. Here's a quote I found recently about loss that I found extremely true, after I lost my dog a month ago.
> 
> _Don't cry because it's gone, smile because it happened-Dr Seuss_


That's a beautiful way to think of it 



kimthecat said:


> That is a lovely key ring.
> I have photos around of my bridge babies and have kept their collars .


I think it's lovely to keep pictures of them around. The one in the kitchen is my favourite, it's comforting to see it there every morning.


----------



## noushka05

I'm so very sorry to hear of your sad loss.x 

Sleep peacefully beautiful boy xx


----------



## LinznMilly

Just come across this.

So very sorry for your loss @Kimmikins and I love that little keyring.

He's safe in your heart and in your memories. Nothing can take those away from you. Gentle hugs.

Sleep easy, Scrumpy Jack ❤


----------



## Kimmikins

noushka05 said:


> I'm so very sorry to hear of your sad loss.x
> 
> Sleep peacefully beautiful boy xx


Thank you for your kind words. I can't believe it's been over a week already 



LinznMilly said:


> Just come across this.
> 
> So very sorry for your loss @Kimmikins and I love that little keyring.
> 
> He's safe in your heart and in your memories. Nothing can take those away from you. Gentle hugs.
> 
> Sleep easy, Scrumpy Jack ❤


He's wagging his tail pretty much constantly at the moment  It'll catch me at random times, but I don't mind; I don't want to not think about him yet


----------



## JoanneF

Oh @Kimmikins, I missed this last week. I am so, so sorry, what a shock. His life was wonderful and his passing was peaceful so try to take comfort in that. Big, big hugs from us here.


----------



## Kimmikins

JoanneF said:


> Oh @Kimmikins, I missed this last week. I am so, so sorry, what a shock. His life was wonderful and his passing was peaceful so try to take comfort in that. Big, big hugs from us here.


I did try to give him as good a life as I possibly could. I hope he knows he was loved more than I ever thought was possible.

His ashes came home yesterday. Yesterday was a pretty emotional day, to be honest; I cried at the drop of a hat, I guess I knew how hard it was going to be to go and pick him up. My mum had wanted to come but she was tied up, and I couldn't bear the thought of him being stuck at the vets anther night, alone, on a counter somewhere. So now he's at my mum's.


----------



## kimthecat

The casket is lovely.


----------



## Boxer123

I missed this thread just wanted to say I'm sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy I hope you are holding up ok:


----------



## Bugsys grandma

I'm so sorry, I have just posted on your thread about meeting Bella, I didn't realise you had so recently lost your lovely boy. It is just the worse thing, I can't tell you how sorry I am. I do feel that when an animal passes away in such a gentle and natural way as your lovely boy did, just going to his comfy place and going to sleep, it's the nicest end to a lovely life. Good luck with your new lass, I'm sure Scrumpy Jack will be pleased you are giving another little soul the chance of a wonderful life just like he had. All the best to you all.


----------



## Kimmikins

Boxer123 said:


> I missed this thread just wanted to say I'm sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy I hope you are holding up ok:


Thank you. It doesn't feel so raw all the time, but I'm always a little sad. Everything is tainted by a little sad.



Bugsys grandma said:


> I'm so sorry, I have just posted on your thread about meeting Bella, I didn't realise you had so recently lost your lovely boy. It is just the worse thing, I can't tell you how sorry I am. I do feel that when an animal passes away in such a gentle and natural way as your lovely boy did, just going to his comfy place and going to sleep, it's the nicest end to a lovely life. Good luck with your new lass, I'm sure Scrumpy Jack will be pleased you are giving another little soul the chance of a wonderful life just like he had. All the best to you all.


Thank you for your kind words. It was very peaceful, and so very Scrumpy Jack...his way, his terms, in his own time.


----------



## Bugsys grandma

Kimmikins said:


> Thank you. It doesn't feel so raw all the time, but I'm always a little sad. Everything is tainted by a little sad.
> 
> Thank you for your kind words. It was very peaceful, and so very Scrumpy Jack...his way, his terms, in his own time.


'His way,his terms in his own time' exactly as it should be, and I hope in time you will all take a great eal of comfort from this.


----------



## Sled dog hotel

Kimmikins said:


> I can't believe I'm having to write this, it feels like the ground has fallen away from me and I don't know how I'm ever going to be ok.
> 
> Scrumpy Jack fell asleep for the last time this morning. He hadn't wanted his morning dental stick, his breakfast or my mum's leftover milk from her cereal, but this wasn't unusual as he had mornings where he took time to "warm up" into the day. He wandered over to his bed in the lounge and fell asleep, and when mum went to check on him a little bit later he had passed away.
> 
> As was his way, I believe he did it on his own terms and at his choosing. He didn't suffer, and he was at home where he had lived his entire life and been loved more than I can ever put into words. But I wasn't ready for it. I keep typing things in the present tense and having to go back and change it. He was my everything, and now he's gone.
> View attachment 370153
> 
> View attachment 370154


I don't come on the forum nearly so much now and just spotted your thread. So sad to hear Scrumpy Jack has passed.
He was such a special brave little dog and made such a fantastic recovery from his illness. Although its hard to bear his passing and the sadness, I hope that its also a comfort to know that having the treatment gave him a good happy quality of life for a considerable time and that his passing was on his terms and peaceful.

Thinking of you all at this sad and difficult time.

May your spirit run forever free in sunshine Scrumpy Jack.
View attachment 370155

View attachment 370156

View attachment 370157
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Kimmikins

Sled dog hotel said:


> I don't come on the forum nearly so much now and just spotted your thread. So sad to hear Scrumpy Jack has passed.
> He was such a special brave little dog and made such a fantastic recovery from his illness. Although its hard to bear his passing and the sadness, I hope that its also a comfort to know that having the treatment gave him a good happy quality of life for a considerable time and that his passing was on his terms and peaceful.
> 
> Thinking of you all at this sad and difficult time.
> 
> May your spirit run forever free in sunshine Scrumpy Jack.
> View attachment 370155
> 
> View attachment 370156
> 
> View attachment 370157


[/QUOTE]
I am so happy that we got to keep him for a little while longer, and those were good days too. Until the day before he died he loved his food, he loved his cuddles and he loved his people. We had some lovely walkies, and I have some lovely memories with him, and that makes me so grateful.


----------



## Sammy-minpin

Lost my lovely boy last week. I really feel for you and totally understand the chunk of our hearts they take away when they leave us. He is in heaven now. RIP Scrumpy Jack.


----------

